# FU "Vacon 100 Motor Mountable" - taugt der was?



## b0zzen (1 August 2011)

Tag zusammen.

Seht euch den mal bitte an: http://www.vacon.com/Default.aspx?id=480284, vielleicht kennt ihn ja schon der ein oder andere. Hab schon einige "klassische" Vacon 100 verbastelt und bin ziemlich überzeugt von ihnen. Jetzt würde mich interessieren, ob jemand schon Bekanntschaft mit der "Motor Mountable"-Version gemacht hat. Interessant wären Robustheit, Verschmutzung, Befestigungsmöglichkeiten auf dem Motor bzw. deren Kompatibilitäten mit Normmotoren.

Grüßle ..


----------



## Gastleser (24 August 2011)

Soweit ich gehört habe, ist der noch nicht in Stückzahlen verfügbar, daher noch keine Erfahrungen aus dem Feld.

Grüße vom Gastleser


----------



## Dr. Vacon (3 Oktober 2015)

*Update...10/2015....*

Na, nun sind schon ein paar Jahre seit der Frage vergangen, aber dennoch ein kleines Update.

Das " Baby" hat einen neuen Namen, "Vacon 100 X" heißt es nun,  Leistungsbereich von 0,75 bis 30 kW (Konstantmoment-Einsatz), und 37 kW  (variables Moment).
Netzspannungsbereich 380-480/500 V.
Die  "heavy-duty"-Variante der Umrichtergeneration Vacon 100, eben in IP66  (äußere Abmessungen und Preis dementsprechend), sowohl für Feldmontage  wie auch, da rüttelfest, auch für direkte Motormontage gedacht.
Unterscheidet  sich daher im Aufbau (Steuerteil, E/A-Slotkonzept) schon von den  übrigen Mitgliedern der Umrichtergeneration Vacon 100.
"STO" und Ethernet-Schnittstelle sdtandardmäßig integriert.
Die  PC-Software, das Display-Konzept und die E/A-Karten selbst sind aber  die auch der übrigen Vacon 100. Je nach Einsatzfall kann  "Konstantmoment" oder "Quadratmoment"-Applikationssoftware ausgeführt  werden.
Mit Kühlkörper-Heizungselement auch einsetzbar für Umgebungstemperaturen bis -40 °C.

Nach  einigen (kleinen!) Geburtsschmerzen nun erfolgreich und etabliert am  Markt, wenn auch die Stückzahlen durchaus etwas größer sein dürften. 

Mathias


----------



## b0zzen (3 Oktober 2015)

Ach ja, hier war ja was :wink:

Haben mittlerweile einige der neugetauften bis 18,5kW verbaut und sind  recht zufrieden. Motormontage haben wir noch nicht ausprobiert, es ging  praktisch immer nur um die Schutzart. Das E/A-Konzept, auch mit der  STO-Funktionalität, kennt man ja schon vom 100/HVAC/Flow, den wir auch  zahlreich im Einsatz haben. Über den Aufbau kann man auch nicht meckern.  Nur die Displayeinheiten, bei denen stellenweise das Drücken der  Buttons schon Kraft erfordert und die Wandhalterung, die für eine  anständige Schraube einfach zu klein ist, sollte man überdenken. 

Ich bin ja gespannt, was Danfoss aus der ganzen Palette macht. Aber das wird man wohl sehen.


----------

